# Text color doesn't work



## Michael in FtW (Sep 30, 2008)

I have gotten a couple of PMs from people having a problem with the "Text Color" box in the editor not working since our last software upgrade. 

If you are having problems ... what Web Browser and version are you using?

If you're not having problems ... what Web Browser and version are you using?

This info will help our site techs isolate the problem and find a fix for it ... I hope.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 30, 2008)

Testing.... 1, 2, 3....
IE7. Looks like it's going to show up red, but I've never changed the color before, so we'll see.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Testing in IE 6  Windows XP Home*


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 30, 2008)

Oops! Also - what operating system are you using?

I'm using IE6 under Win 98SE - and I lost the ability to change text color in the last upgrade.


----------



## jkath (Oct 1, 2008)

WHOA!!!
Michael, did you wave your magic wand? I've been colorless since the last update and now I'm in _*TECHNICOLOR!
*_Actually, I hadn't had the color abilities either, but I just figured something out. I DO have the color choice on the "quick reply", but once I hit "go advanced", the color option is gone.

BTW, I'm using firefox & WinXP


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 1, 2008)

The color feature still doesn't work for me. I use IE (whatever the latest version is). I have to do my colors the old fashioned way! LOL

Barbara


----------



## pacanis (Oct 1, 2008)

XP Pro, Michael.
And to add, they aren't working in the full feature reply for me either, just quick reply.
And you folks using IE6 have _got_ to upgrade to 7. The "tabbed windows" is a great feature.


----------



## Adillo303 (Oct 1, 2008)

Color is working - IE7 XPP SP2


----------



## Adillo303 (Oct 1, 2008)

No color available on advanced reply - Same computer / OS as prior post

AC


----------



## Adillo303 (Oct 1, 2008)

Same results in Firefox - XPP SP2


----------



## Adillo303 (Oct 1, 2008)

Firefox XPP sp2 no color in advanced Firefox is 3.0.1


----------



## Bilby (Oct 1, 2008)

I use IE7 in XP and colour works in QR. I also have the WYSIWYG mode on.


----------



## Bilby (Oct 1, 2008)

Bilby said:


> I use IE7 in XP and colour works in QR. I also have the WYSIWYG mode on.


 But it doesn't function properly in Advanced mode.  When you hit the drop down arrow, the A and arrow boxes turn blue and a little white box appears over the bullets icon as if the drop down box is trying to load but there is nothing in there to load.

Hope that helps.


----------



## GB (Oct 1, 2008)

That is exactly what I get using both Firefox and IE on XP Pro.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 1, 2008)

Ditto. I get the white box, too.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 1, 2008)

pacanis said:


> XP Pro, Michael.
> And to add, they aren't working in the full feature reply for me either, just quick reply.
> And you folks using IE6 have _got_ to upgrade to 7. The "tabbed windows" is a great feature.


  I have IE 7 on my desktop machine , I really don't care for the tabbed feature.   I guess I am used to the old way.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 1, 2008)

Bilby said:


> But it doesn't function properly in Advanced mode. When you hit the drop down arrow, the A and arrow boxes turn blue and a little white box appears over the bullets icon as if the drop down box is trying to load but there is nothing in there to load.
> 
> Hope that helps.


 I have the same problem with the advanced mode.


----------



## marigeorge (Oct 1, 2008)

Testing 1 2 3


----------



## Mama (Oct 1, 2008)

I have IE7 with widows XP as well but Doesn't seem to work for me either!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 9, 2008)

Color is now working!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 9, 2008)

What did you say?

kades


----------



## Adillo303 (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry to say that when you click on "Go Advanced" it still dosen't work.

IE7 XP SP2


----------



## Adillo303 (Oct 9, 2008)

Check that - I was wrong

Sorry - AC


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 9, 2008)

*I hope you all appreciate that the lighter font colors are very difficult to read for us older folks whose eyes aren't as good as they used to be. Have mercy.*


----------



## kadesma (Oct 9, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> *I hope you all appreciate that the lighter font colors are very difficult to read for us older folks whose eyes aren't as good as they used to be. Have mercy.*


I  agree Andy ..That was the point of my post..While pretty the light colors are wicked for most of us to read..
kades


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 9, 2008)

No KIDDING! It's a real pain having to highlight text just to be able to read what it says!


----------

